# Taxi (Dxb Airport- Abu Dhabi) .. tried search function



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys

I will be arriving back to the UAE next week and unfortunately will be flying into Dubai and I need to get to Abu Dhabi.

Does anybody have an average price for this cab ride or suggest a convenient method for this?

I do understand you can take the metro and such to get a cheaper ride, however with luggage and such I would like to primarily just get a ride from the airport directly.

I have attempted to search for this on this forum and everywhere on the web. The latest information I found was from last year.

Any insight or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks and have a good one.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe 250 AED? You can ask for a flat rate as well. It will largely depend on traffic and location in AD you are going to.

Also, suggest you know how to get where you are going generally. The Dubai drivers may not know a specific location in AD. They will get you there...maybe with a little trial and error.

If going into the city, might be cheaper and certainly faster if taking the Yas exit down to the Corniche areas. Again, depends on where you are going.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MarcAD said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I will be arriving back to the UAE next week and unfortunately will be flying into Dubai and I need to get to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


I got one in August from Jumeirah beach hotel came to 186 dhs and that was a 7am start from Dubai I gave him 200dhs

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MarcAD said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I will be arriving back to the UAE next week and unfortunately will be flying into Dubai and I need to get to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


Sorry mine was to the airport so I think it will be nearer the 250 marker

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, I have paid 175 to AD airport from Marina. More for sure to AD city though. Plus, from Airport is at least 50-75 more and additional airport pick up fee. Around 250 I think...give or take.


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. It seems that just taking a normal Dubai taxi is probably the best way. 

Will be from Dxb airport to ~ Exhibition centre area in Abu Dhabi... Not into the city yet.

I did inquire with Al Ghazel via their e-mail address and was quoted 400. I think that's a little extreme.


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks again, It seems general consensus is ~around 250-300... Even if its 350, its better then the 400 quoted, haha.

So as posted above, will probably just get a normal cab from the line at the airport.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you tried this calculator, seems accurate enough ...

TaxiFareFinder United Arab Emirates - Estimate Your Taxi Cab Fare, Cost & Rates


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Have you tried this calculator, seems accurate enough ...
> 
> TaxiFareFinder United Arab Emirates - Estimate Your Taxi Cab Fare, Cost & Rates


I love this link ...Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't try that earlier. Thanks for the find.

Says ~260-270, so will be interesting to see how close it gets.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

MarcAD said:


> I didn't try that earlier. Thanks for the find.
> 
> Says ~260-270, so will be interesting to see how close it gets.


Bit of a rant, but from what I read they have recently started to have only the larger cabs at the airport (not the sedans). When I last used the DXB airport (couple of weeks back) there were only the larger cabs (this was morning). Apparently, only when the larger cabs are unable to keep up with demand, the sedans are pushed into action. 

The starting flag fall is 25 for the larger cabs (as opposed to 20 for the sedans and 3 in the city). The per km charge is also higher than sedans. +8 Dhs for the Salik.

I took a cab recently from DXB airport to AD downtown and the fare was 319. For ADNEC i would think that the fare would be lower by 20 DHs.


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Bit of a rant, but from what I read they have recently started to have only the larger cabs at the airport (not the sedans). When I last used the DXB airport (couple of weeks back) there were only the larger cabs (this was morning). Apparently, only when the larger cabs are unable to keep up with demand, the sedans are pushed into action.
> 
> The starting flag fall is 25 for the larger cabs (as opposed to 20 for the sedans and 3 in the city). The per km charge is also higher than sedans. +8 Dhs for the Salik.
> 
> I took a cab recently from DXB airport to AD downtown and the fare was 319. For ADNEC i would think that the fare would be lower by 20 DHs.


Hmm interesting, I guess I will see soon what type is available, but good information, thanks! Anything lower than the 400 ghazel makes me happy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you find this is the case, I would suggest just walking down the ramp to the outside of the airport and flag down a normal old taxi. Wont have the airport fee nor will you have to deal with the higher fee for the vans. Last time I got stuck with a 'female' van which I thought in the start... 'Oh how nice.' But my usual 80 dirham cab ride to discovery ghetto was 110 dirhams..... Not so impressed after the ride.


----------



## AlfromScotland (Nov 24, 2012)

There are buses that run between both airports, not sure if they are flight carrier dependant though.


----------



## MarcAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks again for all the info, for anybody wanting to know or future reference. I did complete the trip this morning from Dxb airport to ~exhibition centre Abu Dhabi.. It was run on meter, and was in the larger van type cabs (as you said, no more sedans to be had). It cost 305 dhs + tip.

All the best.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

MarcAD said:


> Thanks again for all the info, for anybody wanting to know or future reference. I did complete the trip this morning from Dxb airport to ~exhibition centre Abu Dhabi.. It was run on meter, and was in the larger van type cabs (as you said, no more sedans to be had). It cost 305 dhs + tip.
> 
> All the best.


That's great news, hope all went well


----------

